# Cool video



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

http://youtu.be/yRvybj6bCHM

Maybe this has been posted but I saw it yesterday


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

pretty darn cool right there Thanks for posting


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

That's incredible. For the first few seconds I thought I was watching a cartoon.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's awesome!!


----------



## DestinLA (Apr 29, 2011)

Amazing video!!!! I went out and bought a dredge for ballyhoo because I loved the way it looked in the water!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Can somebody explained how that is rigged, what's on it, etc.?

Is it a teaser rig?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Dredge. Don't know how the camera's attached.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

I had another video from the same guys but will try to find. From what I've been reading there is going to be a big push on under water fishing cameras


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Destin how do you rig the ballyhoo ?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

They are rigged with chin weighted split tail mullet. If u google Baitmasters you can see the rigged mullet there

They are the ones listed as dredge rigged

http://www.baitmasters.com/store/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=35&cat=rigsilvermul


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you Yellowfin


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

All these video's really make me want to get a camera now


----------



## Bonehead-GA (Nov 16, 2010)

man! That is a awesome video.


----------

